# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Ohi on - WL 24

## Rattivaunu

Asian historiallisuuden takia päätin laittaa näytille pari onnetonta tuhrukuvaa Westendin Linjan 24:stä sen liikkuessa viimeistä rupeamaansa Helsingin sisäisellä linjalla 21V. Helsingin linjoilla nivelbussien käyttö päättyi samalla kerralla - ainakin joksikin aikaa.

No nämä kuvat kuuluvatkin sarjaan "linja-auto maisemassa". Väliäkös tuhruisuudella, kun maisemat näyttävät näillä keleillä miltä näyttävät. Henkilöautoja saisi olla vähän vähemmän häiritsemässä...

----------


## Kimmo

> Helsingin linjoilla nivelbussien käyttö päättyi samalla kerralla - ainakin joksikin aikaa.


Tekstiä kommentoidakseni ei voi kun todeta sanoja eräästä iskelmästä: Kun päättyy tää, muisto vain jää. Täytyy toivoa että niveliä vielä joskus pääkaupunkiseudullekkin tulisi.

----------


## Sami Aaltonen

Tuossa taannoin kun ajelin Kamppiin 110T:tä, vastaan tuli tollanen Westendin Linjan nivelbussi. Piti oikeen hierasta silmiä, että näänkö nyt oikein. Ajattelin, että näitä ei enää tilaajat halua pitää liikenteessä YTV alueella, mutta niin vaan vastaan tuli.

Surullista, että tuo on nyt sitten historiaa tuo homma, tarkemmin kun miettii, niin tossahan on oikeastaan jo PR arvoakin, nostalginen nivelbussi nykypäivän bussiliikenteessä ei ole niitä yleisempiä juttuja.

----------

